# snake or spider bite? photos



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Last night Jack went lame and would put no weight on back leg. Later we noticed swelling.
Took him to vet the AM. Ruled out any orthopedic issue and he checked for clotting issue. Did a blood panel and gave him antibiotics and a steroid shot.
Vet thinks it's probably a spider bite or maybe snake bite.
Have any of you seen anything like this?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ouch, wow! A snake bit would leave punctures I would think you would be able to see if you look hard enough. Having dealt with a lot of reptiles (non venomous) over the years, I've been nailed by more than one snake and they make nice little punctures in ones skin. A spider - not so much.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I would say spider since if it was snake what rerun says is true - you'd have two perfect little holes.

I wonder what did it...

I sure hope he feels better!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would agree it may be a spider bite. Seems to me you would have found puncture marks if it had been a snake. Thats pretty serious. Hope your pup feels better soon!!! that looks rough.... and painful. keep us updated!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

oh wow that looks nasty and painful I agree with everything already said.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, poor boy Jack, I hope the medicine will take care of the problem. Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks all.

It's very baffling and a bit scary.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW! I hope he is doing okay. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yikes that looks just awful! Hope he recovers quickly--


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spider bite*

My vote is spider bite. My girl Raya got bit by a spider when she was about six months old and it swelled up and spread out with the discoloration, but thankfully not as bad as yours. My vet tech said that there is an injection that they give to help with spider bites. Raya never went lame or acted different I noticed it when we were doing our after play look at tummy and legs session(maybe I got the puny spider and you got the SUPERman spider. Docs advice keep it clean and washed down with the betadine tea and watch for it to break open. Good luck sending good thoughts and wishes to both of you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that Jack is doing better this morning, that was one bad looking leg on that poor baby.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks all.
His 'knee' looks a bit less swollen this morning but 'ankle' is more swollen. Vet had warned that would happen.
I'm just watching and vet is getting tests back one at a time and so far ruling out major things.
We may never know.
The vet said it is possible to get a snake bite and not see the bite?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

zyppi said:


> Thanks all.
> His 'knee' looks a bit less swollen this morning but 'ankle' is more swollen. Vet had warned that would happen.
> I'm just watching and vet is getting tests back one at a time and so far ruling out major things.
> We may never know.
> The vet said it is possible to get a snake bite and not see the bite?


Not an expert at all regarding the snake bite theory. But because there is so much swelling and the skin is being pulled is it possible you can't see the bite marks, but will once the swelling goes down if it is indeed a snake bite?

Poor Jack, hope he feels better soon


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Are snakes even out yet, in your area?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW ... that's mega-nasty looking. I agree that a snake bite should leave puncture wounds. My vote would go to a recluse spider bite.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh no....poor guy. I would vote for a spider bite. But whatever he got bit by, I hope he gets through it soon. Sending good and healing thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This website mentions some things that are similar - and it was a snake that bit their dog:

Bluedaze: DRILLING REFORM FOR TEXAS: Snake Bite: I think my dog got a snake bite. Again!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh geez! after reading that and seeing the pictures i change to the snake bite though i've seen spider bites do that before.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How's Jack doing today?

I see your in LA. If this is indeed a snake bite, there are more non-venomous snakes in LA than venomous. Are snakes common in your yard, were you out hiking with Jack before you noticed the swelling? The link that Lauri & the Gang provided was very interesting.

Again, I hope you boy is doing better today!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Same here, how's Jack today?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, Lauri - that picture looks a lot like Jack's leg.

My vet did a battery of tests after steroid shots and antibiotics.

Jack is better today. Swelling down a lot except for 'ankle' where vet expected it to settle for a while. He obviously feels like himself again and it's hard to keep him quiet.

My vet is also leaning toward the snake bite theory and said you don't always see the site of the puncture.

I've never seen a snake in my yard but I have about an acre and one could easily lurk under plants or ground cover. Thinking seriously of getting rid of any ground cover type plants. I know friends who won't have ivy because it's a haven for snaked.

You're right, Louisiana has every poisonous snake indigenous to the North American continent. Can you hear me scream _I hate snakes!_ I know they have their place, but growing up here, I just think 'bad bite.' Truth be told, I'm not rational about things with no legs.

I do appreciate all of your concern, and judging from photos and information you've shared, it's good to pass these things along just in case others have a similar problem

FYI, from a friend who was bitten, seems antibiotics and steroids are the treatment of choice. Of course, if you can catch/kill the snake, there may be an appropriate antitoxin that should be administered.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Glad Jack is feeling even better today! He deserves a nice cut of beef after this whole ordeal

My very southern grandpa use to say there are only two kinds of snakes he didn't like "live ones & dead ones". lol


----------



## dekisha (Feb 2, 2012)

It can be so dangerous i know because i suffered brown recluse spider bite on my vocation..
i was in texas at my uncles home and spider bites me.
In first time i didn't know that was spider bite. After few hours pain was horrible and i decided to go to explore on internet some about spider bites.
Informations and pictures was telling to me that was really spider bite. I called 911 and went to hospital.
Doktor sad to me that brown recluse spider is so dangerous spider that can produce anputation, i was shocked!
That's my story people. I'm hoping i will help someone if read this and learn more about bites..
Sorry about mine bad english, i'm from bulgaria.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

aww, the joys of Louisiana living. Snakes.

My husband's dog looked just like that after getting bit by a water moccasin.

It took two days before we seen were the snake bit him at. Where the snake bit him was the one spot that wasn't swollen up. It was around the spot that swelled up.

I don't know about spider bites.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That looks so painful! I am glad that Jack seems to feel better and hope he will continue to recover.

I work in the construction industry in WA state. Not a place one would expect to get bitten by anything serious. But several years ago, I did. At first I thought I got stung by a bee-probably a yellow jacket. Hurt like crazy. 

About an hour later, when I finally had the chance to check, it was swollen to about the size of a quarter. A few hours later, it was about the size of a lemon. By the end of the day, it was the size of a grapefruit. Extremely sore and warm to the touch. 

I took Benedryl that night and in the morning, expecting it to be better, all I could see was the swelling and bruising. Still about the size of a grapefruit. Went to the Dr. and it was a spider bite. We could even see the punctures from the spider! So Doc gave me prescription antihistamines and an ointment to apply to draw the poison out. It took about two weeks for it to really feel better. During that time, it was painful to stand, walk, or even sit. 

I feel for Jack -


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Zisso, I had the same looking bite, and I bet it was the same kind of spider since I'm in WA! I had exactly the symptoms you describe, and it took forever the bruising, redness, and swelling to go away completely, probably a couple of months. Did your doc had an idea what spider it could be?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my God! How horrible, poor baby!!

I would pass out if I see that on Koda.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This is an old thread


----------



## Patriciajp (Feb 8, 2013)

I am from Deep South Texas, a stone’s throw to Mexico. Saw your post when I was looking for help. I first looked under Tarantula bites in dogs so I joined just to communicate with you. My female red-heeler female looks exactly like Zippy. The vet could not figure out what happened thus I began my search. She swims a lot in the main canal behind our farm. Thought maybe she got hit by water snake when sliding down to swim. With that said, I still cannot figure out. How did it turn out for Zippy?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you may want to pm the op. doubt they are still following this thread.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Rattlesnake bites and brown recluse bites will both cause blackening of the tissue and necrosis like that, and I have seen both first hand. Most non-venemous bites can cause allergic reactions that would involve redness and swelling, but not that blackening. I would be weary of SOME kind of toxic venom. And if you don't see the bite right away with a few blood droplets, you usually don't know where the exact bite is. I'm surprised your vet did not recommend hospitalization and fluid therapy/observation to be on the safe side. Most dogs do fine from either bite, but observation and fluid therapy is strongly recommended to increase their chances of survival.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> you may want to pm the op. doubt they are still following this thread.


ONCE AGAIN I just answer without really reading too much! I'll learn ONE day. Well, hopefully that might help answer another person's worries.



Patriciajp said:


> I am from Deep South Texas, a stone’s throw to Mexico. Saw your post when I was looking for help. I first looked under Tarantula bites in dogs so I joined just to communicate with you. My female red-heeler female looks exactly like Zippy. The vet could not figure out what happened thus I began my search. She swims a lot in the main canal behind our farm. Thought maybe she got hit by water snake when sliding down to swim. With that said, I still cannot figure out. How did it turn out for Zippy?


----------

